# Clownfish (Designer)



## evan-beachouse-45 (May 22, 2016)

Looking for any designer clownfish! Anyone know any breeders?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

What were you looking for?


----------



## evan-beachouse-45 (May 22, 2016)

carl said:


> What were you looking for?


Any really.


----------



## evan-beachouse-45 (May 22, 2016)

More Platinums though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Kraken reef
Incredible aquarium 
North American fish breeder (June 4)

Those places will have designer clowns


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Red at coral reef in Burlington can get then in. Pretty good guy. Has some in from time to time.


----------



## evan-beachouse-45 (May 22, 2016)

Have u had any experience with R20 Aquarium in Mississauga? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Clownfish*

Ryan at R20 Aquarium is a good guy to deal with. His fish prices are usually terrific. If he doesn't have any designer clowns in he has no problem getting some.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Yellowtang said:


> Ryan at R20 Aquarium is a good guy to deal with. His fish prices are usually terrific. If he doesn't have any designer clowns in he has no problem getting some.


+1 best prices on fish


----------



## evan-beachouse-45 (May 22, 2016)

do_0b said:


> +1 best prices on fish


He told me 75-100 for a platinum


----------

